# audi 200 20v oil cooler retrofit



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

anyone running the early 5cyl 20vt oil cooler on vw 8v/16v engines. i have one in my possession pn 034 115 417
looks like it will take the oil filter from vertical to horizontal looks like it has enough room on my aba


----------



## eurogt (May 23, 2004)

*Re: audi 200 20v oil cooler retrofit (a2lowvw)*

It has outlets on it for AN fittings? Whats the benefit?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: audi 200 20v oil cooler retrofit (eurogt)*

added benefit of being able to get rid of the oil/water cooler and adding and external oil cooler


----------

